# Swansea and west wales AS Rep!



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

Had a few bits from the local autosmart rep today, nice guy and turned up spot on time! which is a nice chance! Had everything i wanted in stock and gets a :thumb: from me!

His number is 07967750855


----------

